# Upgrading SRAM Shifter Mech?



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

I apologize if this question has been addressed, but I can't find an answer anywhere. I'm wondering if I can upgrade an Apex right shifter to have Exact Actuation by picking up a Red shifter assembly and putting it in there? It appears that all of the hoods are the same design (with the exception of the new red).

Just curious. A new red shifter assembly is only ~$70 on ebay. Red shifters, by comparison, are quite expensive.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'm pretty sure that will work, and they're actually quite easy to take apart and reassemble if you're mechanically inclined. there are 4 tiny screws and 1 tiny 'c' clip. be careful w/ those, and the order/orientation of the parts as you remove them...it's not too bad at all.


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll give it a shot. I'm sort of surprised I can't find any mention of anyone trying this already.


----------



## willhs (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, I think I figured it out -- it looks like you can't buy the shifter mech. That ebay listing is just for the shifter paddle and attachments. If you look at page 10 of the SRAM spare parts doc, you'll see that you can't actually buy the shifter mech?


----------

